# Shasta at the dealership...



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

So i had an appointment at my dealership this afternoon for an oil change on my van . Took Shasta with me because the dealership is very cool about dogs in the waiting area as long as they're behaved. Right out of the car with her pack on carrying her water bottle/bowl and her bone to chew on along with some training treats, we were getting comments on how well she was walking on the leash and how cute she looked. She whined a little bit while in the waiting room but stopped once she got used to the sounds in the garage and all the people around. 

A gentleman and his wife came in to wait and upon seeing Shasta laying next to me on the floor with her pack on, he asked if i was training her for me or for service to someone else. It took me a minute to figure out what he was talking about. I quickly explained that she is my dog and i'm training her for public situations and getting her involved in new experiences so she's a well adjusted and well behaved dog in public. He was very impressed and couldnt stop complimenting on how well she was behaving! He asked if she's had an formal obedience training with classes and i told him no, all her training and socialization has been done strictly by me Obedience Class free. 

It was a good day and i'm so proud of Shasta!!! She did very well!! Cant believe she'll be ten months old on the 5th!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Very nice! Good job Shasta. That's cool that she carries her own stuff in her pack.

Many car dealerships are dog-friendly as long as the dog is well-behaved.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Very nice! Good job Shasta. That's cool that she carries her own stuff in her pack.
> 
> Many car dealerships are dog-friendly as long as the dog is well-behaved.


 
i'm very slowly getting her used to feeling weight IN the pack when she carries it so when we do hiking and stuff in the near future, she can carry her own stuff. I was so proud of her!!! she did such a good job! she "spoke" a couple of times but nothing obnoxious. lol. I'll see if i can get pictures of her with her new pack!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright go Shasta-that's a good girl!


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

I hope you give her a nice rub down from me for being such an awesome girl! 

Go shasta! Good girl!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh what a good girl, and what a great job her momma is doing!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great job! I always seem to end up with my dogs at Jiffy Lube cause it's a quick trip and then we go on our longer walks from there.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Great job! I always seem to end up with my dogs at Jiffy Lube cause it's a quick trip and then we go on our longer walks from there.


 

lol. nice. we just hung out in the waiting room or walked between the waiting area and the bathrooms. she did sooo well. Proud of her. Guess i should be proud of myself to for getting her to this point.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

vat said:


> Oh what a good girl, and what a great job her momma is doing!


 
thank you! we're trying!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm actually considering calling the store manager for the walmart we prefer going to and asking if i could take her in there for the experience of another environment. I would like to get her CGC title before we move so everything i can do to expose her to any and all kinds of situations i believe will help. I think it would work well because she would have all the distractions going on but no dogs to bark at her from a distance and throw off our game until i'm sure i have more of her focus then seeing the dogs would.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

The dealership is a great idea, and so is Walmart!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RockinIt (Jan 29, 2011)

That's great! Let us know what the walmart manager says! I think I'm going to ask mine, but it would be nice to have an idea of what they might say.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will do guys. i wont be able to call until friday though. Was told he's not gonna be in until then. but we'll see!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay Shasta! What a good girl!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good girl Shasta!


----------

